# Chris Bosh appreciation thread



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Might as well start this now. Say your goodbyes.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Weems says hes coming back but who knows if the Raps don't make a major move hes gone imo


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Bosh was a solid pro for us. Got better almost every year. Made a huge jump this year by working on his strength. He gave the Raps and BC a chance to build something around him and they could not. So if he is serious about winning it is time for him to move on and pair up with a stud perimeter guy. No hard feelings.

It would take the Raps landing a Joe Johnson level talent for Bosh to even consider coming back, and that just ain't happening.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't think Raptors management should even want him back at the price he will command. It's insane to pay over $100 million to a player for a team that could easily miss out on the playoffs again next year and would be cash-strapped and prevented from improving. Best for you guys to blow things up and best for Bosh to leave while that long process is playing out.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Nah nah naaaaah nah, nah nah naaaah nah, heeey heeey heeey...goooodbye


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Adam said:


> I don't think Raptors management should even want him back at the price he will command. It's insane to pay over $100 million to a player for a team that could easily miss out on the playoffs again next year and would be cash-strapped and prevented from improving. Best for you guys to blow things up and best for Bosh to leave while that long process is playing out.


While I don't mind whether Bosh leaves or stays I can tell you the main positive that I see for keeping Bosh in Toronto even if it means overpaying him. The Raptors have had a history of having their best player bolt for US teams. From Damon Stoudemire to VC/Tmac it has been one star after the other. I don't think the fanbase can stomach another franchise player leaving the team and even if they could it has to become apparent that the Raptors cannot keep their star player. While nobody has proven that is the case and the MLSE have spent years convincing people that NBA players don't mind playing in Canada, if this continues on there really is no future for basketball north of the border. The Raptors will never be competitive because of lack of star power and continuity and it will simply be a matter of time before fans abandon the team. If Bosh leaves even if we land John Wall in the draft it's hard to be too pumped up about it knowing that it'll just be another franchise player on borrowed time.

If Bosh leaves I have nothing but praises for the guy. He may not be the dominating player that everyone hoped that he would be he worked hard from day one and we saw improvements to his game year after year. After VC left Bosh's image was a breath of fresh air and while some people dislikes his always cheery attitude I enjoyed having him as the face of the team. Best of luck to him no matter where he goes and I hope he finally gets the recognition he deserves from the US media.


----------



## Reignman (Feb 15, 2005)

Chicago seems to be the perfect situation for him, Rose at the point is a team player willing to accept Bosh as the alpha. As for Miami, Wade may be a better player than Rose, but it's clearly his team.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Reignman said:


> Chicago seems to be the perfect situation for him, Rose at the point is a team player willing to accept Bosh as the alpha. As for Miami, Wade may be a better player than Rose, but it's clearly his team.


Bosh and Wade will be on the Heat next season. Book it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You know Bosh has played for Toronto for seven years and the best they have done is lose twice in the first round. If you were him, would you stay here and hope to do something in the playoffs or would you go somewhere you knew you had a chance? To me, this is his last major deal.

I wouldn't want to play with Bargnani and Calderon at the 1 and the 5 spot. Now if Toronto trades those guys, then I could be tempted to stay.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

was surprised he went to the locker after the horn so quick, weems jack and a fe others were at centre court, who knows

S& T possibilities had some discussions a good one was for the moment was
Bosh+ Calderon to Nets for Harris & YI but YI is like bosh and bargnani a shooting 1st PF/C, If we are trading Bosh I want a defensive PF or that plays bettr interior D i.e Amare, Oden.
I think Oden would give us the D we lack as teams wouldnt be able to rape us in the post.
Bosh, Calderon for Oden and Batum and a future 1st.
I want Bosh back but Calderon needs to go if we can ship him for a experienced rugged PG-SF that would be sweet. Hedu we are stuck with, Amir bring back, Reggie vet min try to retain, Rasho does he he have anything left is O Bryant his apperient?

so from current group who I keep
Bosh try level best, I think loooking at 5 years 120 million-150 last deal Bosh signed was 3 years 60 mill, with inflation and the scrcity of guys like Bosh I think he demands 25 mill/year a year, maybe they they can for flexibility to imporove this summer, have him settle at 22 mill 
Jack
Bargnani
Hedu stuck with
Demar no brainer
Weems Has room to grow, I see him possible beating Hedu out to start
Amir re-sign 4 years 16 mill
Wright- good character D a biut overated but a decent slasher who works hard, try retaining in the 3 mill per yr
Belinini vet min 2 mill
O Bryant I think he would of been waived if they saw nothing in him.

If Bosh returns that leaves 2 spots, probability is Wright is gone, so lets say 3 ,2 taken up by draft picks so unless BC can move Calderon & Hedu we best looking at 1 Mid level FA, strictly defensive.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Bosh has been great for the team and I wish him all the best is what he chooses to do.I would love to see him stay as we are close, but I am sure that is not good enough for him. Bosh is not a superstar (Kobe, Wade, James) but will command max money,I am not sure I want the team to give him that, sign and trade I am fine with as the 12th pick could create great depth on this team with the 1-2 starters we get in return for CB4. Jack, Derozan, Bargnani, Amir, Weems, Jose, and Turk are a pretty slid core, add in those two players from trade and a rookie and I like this team still.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

it would have been nice if we'd drafted bosh when he was 22, as opposed to 19. over the next three years of his life, i imagine he'll look back on this season as a major missed opportunity. he'll regret the things he couldn't control as leader, but more importantly he'll regret the things he could control but didn't, or didn't realize he could. 

i'm not saying he's gone either. in fact, i think his uncertainty about his own future is to explain for his body language over the past few months. he's in a can't-win position and it's devouring him. 

he could leave, but then he'd become the next vince/t-mac and he'd be going back on his word in a twisted way. he doesn't want that. 

likewise, he could stay but why commit to another 3-5 years of the status quo? where's the team's flexibility to get better from here? he'd be putting his eggs in the derozan basket. he doesn't want that either.

he could leave via sign and trade but... that's complicated. who knows where he'd end up, and who knows if it's not another "grass is greener" illusion. i don't think he wants that _particular_ risk at this point in his career.

for him, it's a total can't-win. and why? because he's a classy, intelligent dude. probably the same class and intelligence that has prevented this team from putting a lion on the court- as opposed to the domestic cat we've see too often.

right now, i feel for him. he's a lost soul. he was born a loyal man but how has that loyalty served him over the years? will he remain that way- and at what price? and what are the alternatives?

every time i see him, he looks guilty for what he hasn't even done yet. he sulks, he hides, he doesn't know what to do. if he was three years older, he'd have a clearer picture of how to decide his future, imo.

what do i think he's going to do? i'm not sure he won't pick up his player option and give it one more year. his agent will eat him. his peers will be flabbergasted. he'll invite the same pressure from the new cba that he's been avoiding all this time. but at least it'll give him another year to make a choice. 

peace


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

There a while wasa rumour that we will S&T with Oklahoma for Green and 2 1sts but with how weak the draft is I dont think thats agood option plus Jeff Green is good but Amir could develop into a starter a decent 12/7 type.
I dont think we would make progress losing Bosh and having the core as Bargnani Jack Weems and Turkuglu
We went from 34 wins to 40, many could of should of been wins but with many new faces some took time finding thier role i.e Wright, Weems & Belinini.

We need a winner now If the Bucs with just a few twwks Salmons+ Jennings+ Delfino can almost get home court than us with a few twwweks a better defensive PG than Jose a good vet SG like Wright can be obtained via trade Jose.
Than we can be a 46-50 win team with Expectations that Bargnani will next year be a 19/8 type C say we retain Bosh 25 /9 if Hedo on a consistent basis can be a 14 PPG player and Weems push than we just need Demarr to learn to expand his range than him being a 12/4/4 is realistic. 
The less new faces the better chemistry we will start with.
Hoping this is the main 8
Bosh Bargnani jack Derozan uggh Turkuglu Weems Wright new back up PG Jhonson
FA 1 vet G/F for Defense obtained via Calderon trade
1st rnd pick B.P.A Evans Belinini/somev et for leaderhip
2nd rnd pick D leauge


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Atleast we are in the east. This team should be able to make the playoffs without bosh... Bargnaini can move to the 4. I think we should be able to get a defensive center in the draft (one from baylor, one from marshall). I think if you put Bargnaini in bosh's role, he would do better in some instances and start improving. I think the raptors have put themselves in a good position for life after bosh.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

So long CB4, glad to see you go. You arent nearly as good as you think you are.


----------



## firstrounder (Oct 31, 2004)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> There a while wasa rumour that we will S&T with Oklahoma for Green and 2 1sts but with how weak the draft is I dont think thats agood option plus Jeff Green is good but Amir could develop into a starter a decent 12/7 type.
> I dont think we would make progress losing Bosh and having the core as Bargnani Jack Weems and Turkuglu
> We went from 34 wins to 40, many could of should of been wins but with many new faces some took time finding thier role i.e Wright, Weems & Belinini.
> 
> ...


wow, now thats optimism.

This team doesnt win 40 games with Bosh next year.

We're better off winning 20 games than 40 games. 20 games = top 3 pick.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

yeah I think if Bosh is back and we add defense via a calderon trade and add a vet leader player a better evans type for the backcourt we can be like how we were in 07. Had we had Garbo vs the nets we would of won that series.
Now we need a garbajosa type player in the court basically a SG that plays like Bowen, I think Wright took time to find his role but if he is willing to be back, I retain him.
Jack Armstrong says we will seek 2 young explosive wing guys for Bosh if he is gone, others like Jack and Weems say CB4 wants to be the face of a franchise and he will be back.
As for the 12th pick what does this board feel we need? PG? back up C, as if Bosh's replacment is Amir you need a bulkier and better interior Defender.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i kind of rather see him gone already. at least then the raptors can truly rebuild, and not have to make more stupid signing of overrated veterans.

really, raptors should have started rebuilding this season. we might have ended up with john wall too.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Talk is B.C is on draft day Deel Jose and possibly the 12th pick for a vet who can Bosh as Bosh has requested if he were to stay needs more help, I think BC is gonna try retainining him.
He should apperoach Bosh before the draft that hey Chris I am going to try to get this guy is this enough? if no keep the pick deal Jose for help and than ask Bosh for his 5 teams he would be willing to go via [email protected] and then look for pieces there.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Talk is B.C is on draft day Deel Jose and possibly the 12th pick for a vet who can Bosh as Bosh has requested if he were to stay needs more help, I think BC is gonna try retainining him.
> He should apperoach Bosh before the draft that hey Chris I am going to try to get this guy is this enough? if no keep the pick deal Jose for help and than ask Bosh for his 5 teams he would be willing to go via [email protected] and then look for pieces there.


Last time we let a player play GM it didn't workout for us very well


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Mr_B said:


> Last time we let a player play GM it didn't workout for us very well


Well, this seems like a pretty good idea. Bosh doesnt have to agree to anything, he could just leave if he wanted to. They have to talk to him to get something if he does decide to leave. 

I don't think any team is dumb enough to trade a good player for jose and the 12th pick in this weak draft though


----------

